# vynal Siding



## GnB Co. (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a upcoming restoration project of a traditional home, Including siding & roofing,
But the best part of this the homeowner really does not like the plan look of the new vinyl siding. So he wants to be more creative about the products of vinyl. I'm pointing him into using certain teed vinyl products (what i know best) So i have showed him a few samples of ,9" Staggered Rough-Split Shakes, 6 1/4 Half-round shingles, Also Monogram with many different decorative trim, Even though i have showed him many different samples and pictures, he still looks at me with a long lost look 
Does anyone know of any type of cad program i could put together to show him a better example?? Here are some Pic of the project


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

somebody did that you could use pictures of the house and change windows soors siding etc but I can't remember who I would like to know also


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

here ya go

http://www.contractortalk.com/f101/have-you-heard-us-32760/


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Patrick said:


> here ya go
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f101/have-you-heard-us-32760/


 
I wan dat how much cost


----------



## GnB Co. (Apr 8, 2009)

Patrick said:


> here ya go


Thanks now i need to get my hands on that software,


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm obviously not on the site to see what type of condition the woodwork is in, but from the pics, it doesn't look so bad. No doubt there are a few problem areas, but they can be fixed, and SHOULD be before any vinyl is installed anyway.

My point is...that's a cool house and I'd scrape and paint long before I'd sell someone on vinyl. Don't do it!


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> I'm obviously not on the site to see what type of condition the woodwork is in, but from the pics, it doesn't look so bad. No doubt there are a few problem areas, but they can be fixed, and SHOULD be before any vinyl is installed anyway.
> 
> My point is...that's a cool house and I'd scrape and paint long before I'd sell someone on vinyl. Don't do it!


In my heart of hearts I would have to agree Vinyl would be an injustice and cheapen the house.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Doesn't Certainteed have a place where you can upload pictures of the house and then view it with their product lines?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just say NO to plastic siding. Fix what they got. That place would look silly all shrink wrapped in vynal.


----------



## GnB Co. (Apr 8, 2009)

I fully agree with everyone's thoughts, i tried to talk the HO out from wrapping it in vinyl, So i tried to sell him a full face-lift of the wood that is existing. But the answer on that was. He does not want the wood look anymore he is looking for a maintenance free siding. I Also have told him the house will never hold its natural look he is wanting to keep, Still did not sit with him. He has in his mind we could work miracles and still hold the integrity of the homes look & feel with new products. We already realize the homeowner knows best :whistling Even thou this is what we do for a living..


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

GnB Co. said:


> I fully agree with everyone's thoughts, i tried to talk the HO out from wrapping it in vinyl, So i tried to sell him a full face-lift of the wood that is existing. But the answer on that was. He does not want the wood look anymore he is looking for a maintenance free siding. I Also have told him the house will never hold its natural look he is wanting to keep, Still did not sit with him. He has in his mind we could work miracles and still hold the integrity of the homes look & feel with new products. We already realize the homeowner knows best :whistling Even thou this is what we do for a living..


 How about a prefinished Hardi at least it would look more like wood and less like plastic


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> How about a prefinished Hardi at least it would look more like wood and less like plastic


So you're going to have to rip all that old siding off first?
That is a can of worms. Depending the age of the house and who/what built it, there is a good chance of the claps being nailed right to the studs.

I have 3 of those I am slowly working on, mine included. They get the full treatment of love to bring back the old wood.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So you're going to have to rip all that old siding off first?
> That is a can of worms. Depending the age of the house and who/what built it, there is a good chance of the claps being nailed right to the studs.
> 
> I have 3 of those I am slowly working on, mine included. They get the full treatment of love to bring back the old wood.


 If OP is like most siding guys will put 1/4" fanfold insulation and side away over the existing


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> If OP is like most siding guys will put 1/4" fanfold insulation and side away over the existing


Thats what I figured for vinyl, that is what everyone does and it is a shame.

There is no way you could get a cement siding board to lay flat like that.

Reminds me of a house someone had to side and screw around with every window. I heard they had a price of 6500.00 to do it and I told them no way in hell. Guess what, it took that moron 4 weeks to side that house.
Guess that is what you get when you bid it like a new house.

It was only 12 square. and the house was a rectangle.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Thats what I figured for vinyl, that is what everyone does and it is a shame.
> 
> There is no way you could get a cement siding board to lay flat like that.
> 
> ...


The really bad ones just leave the window buried behind the J chanel and caulk the sill


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> The really bad ones just leave the window buried behind the J chanel and caulk the sill


I hate that!!!

That is usually partly to blame on the HO for being a cheap arse:furious:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I hate that!!!
> 
> That is usually partly to blame on the HO for being a cheap arse:furious:


 
I have found that few homeowners can tell the difference between a good and bad job. I have walked into jobs that my eyes started to bleed they were that bad and the HO was either oblivious, didn't care, or embarassed


----------



## GnB Co. (Apr 8, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So you're going to have to rip all that old siding off first?
> That is a can of worms. Depending the age of the house and who/what built it, there is a good chance of the claps being nailed right to the studs.
> 
> I have 3 of those I am slowly working on, mine included. They get the full treatment of love to bring back the old wood.


 
Yep i have fully inspected that area of the project already. I have talked the HO into ripping off the existing wood if he is definitely going with vinyl, So i have worked into the bid a full rip and repair. I have already tore off a few pieces to see what we are working with, really it doesn't look so bad (SO FAR) If the rest of the sides are like the one i tore apart we will be in good shape, But then again what are the chances? Not Good. :shutup: But as for going over what is exiting would not work in this case, I'm not a fan of that anyways, Around every window would look like dogs meat If i was going to keep whats there, It would deffenlty ruin the look of the house, But on the other hand there is a side of the house with no window I'm planning to leave alone and go over it, ( that's if i could get the layment to lay straight) I will keep everyone posted as progress continues, But i already have a great idea what I'm in for. I feel we are pretty prepared for it! I could say about this HO He wants to do it right so he is not afraid to spend,


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

as much as i agree theres nothing like wood on an old house like that with the proper planing and attention to detail you can get good results with pvc products


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

that is not fair the vinyl shingles are about the only vinyl siding that look good. The straight 5/5 looks a little like a pagoda 8" definately looks like a pagoda unless you have a foam backer. The dutch lap looks OK but the seams are an issue for me in all horizontal siding.
that said my current house has Carolina Beaded on it.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

naptown CR said:


> that is not fair the vinyl shingles are about the only vinyl siding that look good. The straight 5/5 looks a little like a pagoda 8" definately looks like a pagoda unless you have a foam backer. The dutch lap looks OK but the seams are an issue for me in all horizontal siding.
> that said *my current house has Carolina Beaded on it*.


Thats worse looking than all of the above you just mentioned. Even the manufacturer reps will tell you that product looks like crap.

The large number of crappy siding jobs by idiots that throw up siding ruin it for guys like Tom and I that have the ability to make a house not look like vinyl. 

And to the OP we can do a side over WITHOUT it looking a mess around the windows. If you know what you are doing it should look the same no matter if the siding stays or goes. Where I am we have to leave the siding in a lot of cases because its holding the house together.

I would say 75% of our customers HATED vinyl siding until they saw our work


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> that is not fair the vinyl shingles are about the only vinyl siding that look good. The straight 5/5 looks a little like a pagoda 8" definately looks like a pagoda unless you have a foam backer. The dutch lap looks OK but the seams are an issue for me in all horizontal siding.
> that said my current house has Carolina Beaded on it.


I would have to agree
My only salvation is I did not put it there it was there when I bought it


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Be real carful taking off the old claps, I'll swing by and pick them up!!

If you are pulling all the old siding I would figure you are pulling off the old exterior window trim?

If I was making it so I could start over I would reallt consider pre-finished cement board.

Good luck and show us some pictures buddy!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pulling the old claps will probably leave you with spaced sheathing boards,even with stud nailing this condition can limit your ability to find solid nailing where you need it.
i would skip the foam and sheath over with osb or ply then wrb


----------

